# LINCOLN TOWNCAR INTERIOR (POST EM UP)



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

POST PICS AND HOW MUCH YOU PAYED FOR IT TO GET DONE...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

this is my boys linc interior


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

ALL STOCK


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

^^^ STOCK LOOKS NICE... WHAT YEAR IS THAT TC ????


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

92 "GOLDEN BEAR EDITION" JACK NICHOLAS ONLY 212 MADE AND AS FAR AS IVE RESEARCHED THE ONLY 3X WHITE ONE EVER!! BOUGHT IT FROM THE OG OWNER IN 02 WITH 65K


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 16 2009, 10:34 PM~16005319
> *POST PICS AND HOW MUCH YOU PAYED FOR IT TO GET DONE...
> *



























:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: MANIACOS ALL DAY HOMIE


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 21 2009, 07:55 PM~16052072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE M ALL DAY EVERYDAY :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Dec 21 2009, 07:57 PM~16052098
> *DAM HOMIE THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE M ALL DAY EVERYDAY :biggrin:
> *


AL CIEN COMPA REDOING THE WHOLE CAR NOW FRAME OFF WITH A LITTLE BOUNCE :0 :0















:cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

what kind of vinyl is that? Alot of places out here use Marine vinyl and i think that shit looks terrible.


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

heres mine ... not dun yet...and my n my hyna doin the interior....black velvet n grey bandana style haha...










































like i sed homies not all dun yet still doin it....but it gettin kinda now that the weather is like 20 outside and the garage kold as hell lol hope yall like it


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

heres my 98 linc guts i just had done


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------

